# Glitter in shotgun shell



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

We are thinking about playing a joke on one of our hunting buddies by reloading a few shotgun shells with glitter. I know very little about reloading and i dont want to ruin anybodies barrel. Will the glitter melt after the powder ignites, possible coating the barrel with glitter?

p.s. Do you guys have any other pranks like this in mind?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

this sounds like a very unsafe prank to screw around with someones gun in a matter like that just isnt safe


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

What about popper loads? For a joke they work and are safe. There are recipes for those as well. The ones I have used use millet seed for a filler, but I suppose one could throw a little glitter in with it.


----------

